# Which generation do I belong to?



## pixiepearl4 (Jan 16, 2015)

I was born in 1998, so I think I'm Z, but not completely sure.

Just wondering c:


----------



## California Kid (Dec 5, 2013)

pixiepearl4 said:


> I was born in 1998, so I think I'm Z, but not completely sure.
> 
> Just wondering c:


You're a millennial, but you're one of the last ones.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Last but not least.
:wink:


----------

